
CVE-2016-2177 – OpenSSL - emilburzo
https://access.redhat.com/security/cve/CVE-2016-2177
======
okket
Public since 05/05/2016, fix:

[https://github.com/openssl/openssl/commit/a004e72b95835136d3...](https://github.com/openssl/openssl/commit/a004e72b95835136d3f1ea90517f706c24c03da7)

See also:

[https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1341705](https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1341705)

